# I have a firepro v4900 AMD GPU, what are the best drivers and configurations



## Mitchera (Oct 3, 2022)

I have a new gpu for my new intel LGA2011-v3 system with16gb of dd4 ecc ram. I love how it performs, I however would like to know the best gpu drivers and configurations I could make to any of my config files.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 3, 2022)

There is no best configuration needed in the fact that for AMD isn't something there to configure here. (Using an RX 570 and i can't complain about performance technically)

You may need to use the radeonkms module from graphics/drm-kmod.


----------

